# Ultimate PC Repair Toolkit



## pllobell (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm purchasing a new 16GB flash drive (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220253). I want to build the ultimate PC repair toolkit.

What are your must-have applications for PC repair?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello Pllobell. I would not consider this as a repair utility but *CCleaner* is a definite essential for me wherever I go. Since you are going to put the applications on a portable flash drive, you might want to consider the *Portable* version that is available for it.

Hope that helps. 

-- Goku


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

http://www.ubcd4win.com/


----------



## Imanuel4u (Nov 25, 2008)

The above links was very helpful.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Aside from all of the free software, if you really are serious about PC repair, the best (not cheap) PC diagnostic kit available is Pc-Check: Pc-Check, PC Diagnostic Software / PC Diagnostics /Computer Diagnostic Software.

Note: Visit your local Barnes & Noble/other bookstore and look in the computer section for Scott Mueller's Upgrading and Repairing PCs (should be 20th Ed. by now). It is at least 3 inches thick! Pc-Check is recommended in it.

PC Check conveniently fits onto only 1 disk, giving over 500 tests for professional computer diagnostic software.

-- Tom


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

16GB? Isn't that a bit of overkill? Everything I need for most emergency repair and cleanups don't even use 3GB of a 4GB drive.


----------



## pllobell (Oct 17, 2004)

hrlow2 said:


> 16GB? Isn't that a bit of overkill? Everything I need for most emergency repair and cleanups don't even use 3GB of a 4GB drive.


I agree... Newegg was actually sold out of the 16GB, I had to go with the 32GB. Aside from just repair tools I use it to store ISOs for VMs. It's just nice to have almost "unlimited" storage in your pocket.



Goku said:


> Hello Pllobell. I would not consider this as a repair utility but *CCleaner* is a definite essential for me wherever I go. Since you are going to put the applications on a portable flash drive, you might want to consider the *Portable* version that is available for it.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> -- Goku


Thanks, I've added it.

I've also added PortableApps which comes with a couple of handy tools.

Anyone else?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Perhaps LupoPenSuite is of interest? Free and opensource progs (100 or more in one suite?). I have it but mainly for looking at the range of functions, not fiddling with my machine
http://www.lupopensuite.org/index.htm

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The most important part of the Ultimate PC Repair Toolkit is a brain! If you don't know what you're doing, it's pointless to have all the other stuff.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

to JohnWill
And if every PC user had a real brain, there would no use for his repair suite and a lot less malware threads here.
Isn't that a nice thought?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What would we do with all our spare time?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Civilized Debate?.............


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Stoner said:


> Civilized Debate?.............


Hey! What are you doing here?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Stoner said:


> Civilized Debate?.............


There's no such place. There is a mis-named forum here of that name, but *civilized *is not what happens there.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't want anything to do with torrents.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

GENERATI0N said:


> Hiron 9.7, google it.


If you mean Hiren's, that's pirated commercial software.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

What I thought it sounded like. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Sins (Nov 11, 1999)

Stoner said:


> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


Is this CD applicable for XP? I was uncertain as the link provides another link for Windows.

While I'm here, any suggestions on where or what sort of courses to take to better understand the windows operating system and learn the nuts & bolts? Thanks!


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

What "little" bit that I know was learned from experience(some bad), reading posts on different forums and magazines, anda lot of questions.
Not easy, but knowledge worth the effort.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sins said:


> Is this CD applicable for XP? I was uncertain as the link provides another link for Windows.
> 
> ...................


From their faq http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/faq.html
UBCD will run on any Intel-compatible machine, so the answer is yes 
( but I do wonder how useful it is with an Apple Intel machine )

That link for the windows version http://www.ubcd4win.com/
is a concept of running utilities in a win32 environment provided by Bart's PE and residing on the Bart's PE boot disk. Bit of over kill for the home owner, imo.

I used the UBCD years ago for a win98se machine a few times, but since moving to an NT platform I seldom need to repair anything. When I do I usually fall back on a saved drive image if only because it's time efficient and clears the deck of software problems I might not notice. I have used Bart's several times just to delete a file that was stubborn to delete under XP and Win2k.


----------



## Sins (Nov 11, 1999)

hrlow2 said:


> What "little" bit that I know was learned from experience(some bad), reading posts on different forums and magazines, anda lot of questions.
> Not easy, but knowledge worth the effort.


I found out how to reformat a hdd that way 
Thanks folks!


----------



## Jeff Death48 (Mar 4, 2009)

www.*glaryutilities.com *
for basic cleaning up

http://www.avira.com/
for the best free antivirus

if you know what your doing you can run them from your flash drive (i have) they are about all that i have needed to get a slow pc back up and running.
http://forums.techguy.org/www.glaryutilities.com


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

to Jeff Death48
A slow PC is not the only reason for a survival kit. You should also have a few antispyware programs there and maybe a good defragger program as well.


----------



## riggs1957 (Mar 9, 2009)

The ones i find i would like to have are electronic testing tools for motherbords and processers .


----------

